# Charter Small Boat Day Sail - Miami



## jbp201 (Sep 18, 2013)

Looking to visit some friends living in Miami Beach this December and would like to charter a small sail boat (25 - 35 ft.) for a day sail. Found Treasure Harbor Charters which might fit the bill but was hoping for something closer to Miami. Finally any websites where owners list their boats for charter in that area? TIA


----------

